
New evidence that giving cash to the poor is more transformative than we thought - nabla9
https://qz.com/africa/1473226/unconditional-cash-transfers-help-reduce-poverty-in-africa/
======
nabla9
[https://academic.oup.com/wbro/article/33/2/259/5127165](https://academic.oup.com/wbro/article/33/2/259/5127165)

